# Unearthed stash of Crutchfield catalogs!



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

Had a great surprise last month when my parents were digging through my old room and found a bunch of my old Crutchfields! I've been kicking myself for years for throwing away those and most of my old Car Stereo Review magazines years ago before old school car audio was a thing. So I was delighted at their find. I've picked up a few of the catalogs and CSRs off of ebay, but shoot, they're not cheap! So this old stash of mine was a very welcome addition. 

So, if you are looking for specs or pictures of some particular old school car audio, I'd be happy to help out by scanning the occasional page of these. (within reason of course!) Date range is from 1983 to 1994 pretty complete at least one per year and then one from 96-97 ish.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice score! I've been holding on to a trash bag full of old car audio mags. If they were all digital I'd toss that bag.


----------



## bassace (Oct 31, 2011)

Keep them! I missed the old days when you could go to Pioneer or another company and they would mail you their catalogs.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

bassace said:


> Keep them! I missed the old days when you could go to Pioneer or another company and they would mail you their catalogs.


Parts Express still has a mailing list and will send you multiple "magazine" style publications every year with items on sale, new arrivals, project ideas, and more stuff like that. They used to send you one large catalog with their entire inventory when you signed up for their mailing list but I'm not sure if they still do that.


That's a nice find on the Crutchfield catalogs! Most of my older car audio mags went in the trash years ago but I'm sure there's at least a few floating around my parent's attic somewhere, lol. I know I kept an issue of Carsound with Mark Eldridge's 4Runner build in it.


----------



## moxysoft (Apr 1, 2014)

*WANTED 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wanted 1980 Crutchfield Car Stereo Catalog !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


NEED SCANS OR WILL BUY ENTIRE THING







*


----------



## jlindsey86 (11 mo ago)

If you still have these, I would love to see some scans of Pioneer cassette headunits and CD changers from 1992-1993.


----------



## moxysoft (Apr 1, 2014)

82


----------



## moxysoft (Apr 1, 2014)

From 82-


----------



## S.C. Robert1999 (Jul 11, 2016)

wurgerd9 said:


> Had a great surprise last month when my parents were digging through my old room and found a bunch of my old Crutchfields! I've been kicking myself for years for throwing away those and most of my old Car Stereo Review magazines years ago before old school car audio was a thing. So I was delighted at their find. I've picked up a few of the catalogs and CSRs off of ebay, but shoot, they're not cheap! So this old stash of mine was a very welcome addition.
> 
> So, if you are looking for specs or pictures of some particular old school car audio, I'd be happy to help out by scanning the occasional page of these. (within reason of course!) Date range is from 1983 to 1994 pretty complete at least one per year and then one from 96-97 ish.


Nice stash, I def had a couple of those from the mid to late 80's. Ppl dont understand before the internet they were the bible. LOL


----------



## S.C. Robert1999 (Jul 11, 2016)

KEEP SCANNING they are historical documents. The salesmen at Circuit city hated me because I knew the specs (THD RMS ect) better than them.


----------



## jlindsey86 (11 mo ago)

Would love to see the contents of the Summer '92 catalog!


----------



## sabotage (7 mo ago)

Could you take a picture of the 96-97 Crutchfield page for the Pioneer XR-P4500M / XR-P5500M bookshelf stereo? It looks like this:


----------

